# Can I do anything else for tearstains??



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

I know there are a lot of threads about tear staining and I've read a lot of them, but wondered if I should be doing anything else about tear staining. I feel like Rexy is getting worse and worse. I do the following things:

1. Daily cleaning with Spa Lavish facial scrub
2. Add powdered buttermilk to his food
3. Feed him Fromm puppy food
4. Feed him a teaspoon of greek yogurt every day
5. He drinks Crystal Geyser bottled water

He's only 13 weeks so he's teething, but I'd love to be able to do something more about the staining because he is just so cute! Is there anything else I should do to prevent/clear up the tear stains? Many thanks!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I give filtered water, I have heard it sometimes helps.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My breeder recommends distilled water. You could try that.

Tear staining is common in teething puppies. Genetics also play a big role in tear staining. To a certain extent we have to accept that some tear staining is part of owning a Maltese.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Rexy is still very young and may have tear staining as he goes through the teething process. I know it's hard to be patient, but uually, with time, the staining will clear as he naturally grows. It sounds like you're doing everything you can to raise him right  You can also do a few drops of Fresh Eyes (a human eye wash with boric acid) and make sure no wispy hairs are getting into the eyes making them tear more. 
I do think that his tearing is related to his young age and teething. so don't worry- it should get better


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lily had tear stain pretty bad when she was younger. A trainer that has Westies told me to switch her to distilled water. It took a a couple months to grow out, but she's never had them since. I put Luci on distilled as soon as I got her, she never had tear stains.


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Should I switch to distilled water or stick with Crystal Geyser? I read somewhere on here that maybe the distilled water is not good for the pups?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have heard that adding just a few grains of rice to a big bottle of distilled water revitalizes it. I think that the objection to distilled is that it has no minerals. Well, that's what I have read in natural health articles on fasting.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Try not to be too concerned about the tear staining right now. He is just a puppy and still teething. It will run it's course and then hopefully clear up on it's own as most of them do.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I have heard that adding just a few grains of rice to a big bottle of distilled water revitalizes it. I think that the objection to distilled is that it has no minerals. Well, that's what I have read in natural health articles on fasting.



Really, i have never heard of that, but it does make sense. I stopped with the distilled water because of my concerns about the lack of minerals. I learn so much from this forum.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

The gerber water (at walmart for $1) works wonders for my babies.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Patience...  He is teething. Not a whole lot you can do...


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

How does rice revitalize distilled water?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Every now and then your maltese will get a few tear stains ,it's a fact of life for many of us . Looking at our little white dogs with tear stains is heart breaking , google tear stains , lots of info will come up , Your going to have to find whats best for your dog some time there is no quick fix ,i.e some stains are food related ,others can be from a floor cleaner your dog is reacting to ,just try and keep the eye area clean and dry , also clip the hair so no stray hairs grow into the eye .
Good luck .


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

ckanen2n said:


> How does rice revitalize distilled water?


by adding a few grains of brown rice you revitalize the water ,this adds lost minerals..


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

*Out of control tear stains*

I need help...Murphy is 6.5 years old and he is still having major problems with tear staining. His left eye is worse than his right. I'm currently washing his face with Crystal Eye and then washing with peroxide. Adding probiotic to his food which says is suppose to help with the staining but I'm not seeing a lot of improvement.
Does anyone know of a way to bleach the tear stains that are already on his face??
I'd appreciate any help.


----------

